

There’s nothing new under the sun, including Bitcoin - deweerdt
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/2013/12/05/1714212/theres-nothing-new-under-the-sun-including-bitcoin/

======
sounds
Paywalled. But I get the impression that it's equating Bitcoin to the Tulip
Mania. Again.

That argument has been discussed ad nauseam. There are plenty of sound,
technical arguments against Bitcoin - some are even implemented as altcoins.

